# Instant freeze



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello

I've been running games like modern warfare 2 for over 5 hours without any problem. I also ran ASUS Overdrive system stability test for 2-3 hours without any problem. I made no changes at all and ran it now again resulting in instant freeze. Same thing happens when I try Prime95, instant freeze.
I just don't get it.
----------------
Here is what I run:
AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition
Motherboard: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
RAM: 2x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 CL9 1600MHz
PSU: Corsair TX 850W

Under full load:
CPU Speed: 3200MHz
Core Multiplier: 16x
Frequency: 200Mhz
Memory Frequency 800Mhz(11-11-11-30)

Voltages
CPU: 1.35V
DRAM: 1.8V
Voltage 2	3.31 Volts [0xCF] (+3.3V)
Voltage 4	12.54 Volts [0xC4] (+12V)
Voltage 5	-6.27 Volts [0x62] (-12V)
Voltage 8	3.31 Volts [0xCF] (VBAT)

CPU stays below 52 degrees celsius

BIOS version: 0501
-----------------
I decided to place this under Overclocking because I changed the memory clock from 533 to 800, but I still dont think this is the problem, correct me if I'm wrong.

I had these freezes before changing the memoryclock, not from stability tests, but just at random times. Keep in mind tho that I ran ASUS Overdrive test(with 800 memclock) for 2-3 hours without any problem(Probably could go longer but I was bored) and now I can't even start it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Note that games are still running fine on high settings(cpu going to the same temperatures as the stability tests used to). But I can't even have a stability test on for 2 seconds without a freeze.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Reset everything back to default and start over. Keep in mind to test with everything at default to get a baseline for temps and speeds. Then start OCing. Also remember to only OC one item at a time, again testing for stablility, temps, and speeds.


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

I can try that, but I have no idea why this problem occurs. I changed _only_ memory clock to 800mhz(also upped voltage to match). Everything worked properly, i ran a stability test and it was fine. A few hours later I try to run it again and computer just freezes. I will try to reset back to the original speed of 1066 instead of 1600Mhz(my system does support 1600Mhz tho) and see how it works out.

There are no temperature problems.


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I can confirm that the only test that fails(instant freeze) is the "Calculation Test" in AMD Overdrive

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/8105/calctest.jpg


I tested them one by one and only "Calculation Test" made my system freeze.

I turned memory clock back to auto in the BIOS, so it's currently running on 533Mhz with 7-7-7-20 latency, 1.5V.

How should I proceed? I still don't get why it wont run at 800Mhz 1.8V as that is what corsair tells me.


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there any way this thread can get moved to the RAM/PSU section as my problem probably lies around there and no one seems willing to help here. I'm not interested in overclocking anymore, but only to fix the freezes that I have and can't figure out how to remove. (Nothing is overclocked).

If not I'll make a new thread.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Gaming does not stress your system out to its max. The benchmark tools do (prime95). To me you have an unstable overclock. 
What voltage is your CPU sitting at? 
Try bumping it up a notch.
If you have been increasing the FSB and you have increased it by more than 25-35mhz then you need to increase the FSB voltage by 1 notch and never go higher than 1 notch you can say good bye to your motherboard otherwise.

Increasing your RAM speed will make your system unstable if you dont adjust (decrease/increase) your FSB to match a certain Ratio with the RAM. Ideal a 1:1 ratio is best but to closer you are the better.
Note - FSB and DDR frequency are not in a direct relationship. Meaning running your FSB @ 300mhz and your RAM at 300mhz does not mean your running at a 1:1 ratio. Im currently looking for the formula. 

Could you post some images from CPU-Z.


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

My voltage is set by default to go up and down depending on cpu usage. I think it goes from 0.9 to 1.35. 800 to 3.2GHz. Could it be a reason for my freezes because the voltage is at 0.9 when i start the test?

If it is still unclear, I'm getting random freezes(with no overclocks), not really when playing, but just when doing pretty much nothing like browsing forums. It happens maybe 1 time per day.(screen freezes, sound stutters/repeats itself, back panel gets no power, comp keeps running).

So do you suggest that I should be playing around with the FSB / voltages to prevent system from freezing again? I reduced the memory clock to 533, ratio is still 3:8 tho, so perhaps it's still unstable?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As you don't seem to OCing, just running at defaults, only two things come to mind. 1) Ensure you are running the latest BIOS. 2) the RAM could be incompatible with your MB. Not all RAM will work on all MB's. You can sometimes resolve RAM issues with BIOS, or by adjusting the RAM voltage.

On a side note, have you tested the RAM to ensure it is good?


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, there were no errors with the ram testing. Memory should be compatible.
Ill update from 0501 to the latest build, even tho I can't see anything major in the update history. Will return with results as soon as I get a freeze.


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow. Smooth update.. wait, my mic isint working even after reinstalling the correct drivers, great. Should i go back to the previous verison?


----------



## fiskrenss (Dec 7, 2009)

Nvm fixed it after 45 minutes of unplugging and messing around with rates, not sure why I had to but whatever, I guess.


----------

